# Advice needed urgently please



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi all ... at last after threatening the shelter that i got the ferals through I could have them all spayed today .... it was traumatic to say the least trying to catch them , although blue has gotten quite tame it didnt take much for the wildness to kick in.

Houdini was pregnant , but I made the decision to abort ( ill explain why in a minute) it was the most awful thing I have ever done .

I had to sit at the vet the entire day , and help him handle the cats , his assistant wasnt prepared to touch them ... so I have been bitten scratched and im probably the most hated cat mommy on the planet.

My problem is this..... how am I ever going to regain their trust ?????????? I told hubs that possibly we should not make any changes at all to their routine ie just carry on as if nothing has happened.....they were all still doped when they came home so im rather hoping they will consider the whole experince a bad dream.

Im really worried I have destroyed their trust in me ... I have worked long and hard with them and I would hate to ruin it. I would also have hated unwanted litters however.   

Now about houdini...... the area I live is very poor , you have to know this country to really understand .... no kill shelters are non existant .... and the majority of people dont look after their animals properly .... the priority is getting food on their own plates.

Last week i was at a tiny shop , and to my horror out runs a kitten .... about 4 wks old .. obviously ill , runny nose runny eyes..... i go to have a look and there is mother cat and her babies.... mother cat is skin and bone..... when I saw this i thought this is how houdini's babies could land up ..... so I had to make the decision to rather have them removed....

Now every animal on my property is sterilised .... 6 cats this year , its good going I think.

There will be no more cats now ....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carol, that's sad, but I understand your reasoning. I know it must have broken your heart.  

Do you have any special treats for the kitties? Tuna juice on their dinner (whenever that's allowed? Soft talk and prayer. I'm sure they'll forgive you. You're their mother, the food provider. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Jeannie they are all awake and very confused but dont appear terrified ... I gave them all some ice cream which they love .

Ill wait until they are completly "with it" before I try anything else... they did stagger around the house which I felt they should do .. familiar smells etc ... and we managed to get them back in their room ...Freddy my tubby tabby has been very sweet with them .. washing and licking them.

Thanks a lot ill keep you posted .... I have now locked them up for the night its been a very long day .
(prising garfield of miki's head) ill spend extra time with them too .... on and we have a lovely smelly fishy cat food that they do anything for.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's so nice that Freddy bathed them. Sometimes they have a different odor when they get back from the vet and their little friends don't like it! I'm glad they got an ice cream treat...just like the children when they have been good boys and girls at the doctor's office.  

I think you're wise not to feed them much right now.

PS I'd really like to know more about S. Africa and the area where you live. It's fascinating. Please tell us more. Are you near a large city? How is the climate? And the vegetation? What sorts of animal life do you have?

We have deer tracks in the winter. The deer come to our bird feeder. Also chipmunks, squirrels, racoons, and even a family of groundhogs (very FAT) !

We are in the foot hills of the Appalachian Mountains, and we have four seasons. The land is good for growing thing, but nothing exotic, because of the cold weather in the winter.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Jeannie ill post about SA tonight . :wink:


----------

